# Wild game Jambalaya....



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So I was digging thru the freezer the other night and decided to make Jambalaya...

I am sure many of you have a recipe like this but this is a quick and easy one... (got it from campbells soup).... And i always make a little additions and what not.

Ingredients:

1 lbs - Pheasant (can us chicken or even duck)
1 lbs - Venision sausage/bologna In casings (spicy or italian is better)
1 lbs - Shrimp (peeled and deveined)
1 T - Oil
1/2 Tsp - garlic powder
1/2 tsp - Onion powder
1 C - Instant white rice
1/2 C - Salsa (as spicy as you want)
1 Can - French Onion soup.... think campbells or what every your market has.

1. Cut up pheasant and venision into chunks.
2. Heat oil in pan and add in pheasant and venison. Then Season with garlic and onion powder.
3. Cook until heated thru and pheasant is done.
4. add in soup and salsa
5. Once mixture starts to bubble... add in shrimp and rice.
6. Cook until the rice and shrimp is done.
7..... ENJOY.

It is a good way to use up venison and wild fowl. You can skip the shrimp if you wish.

My next adventure..... and doing it tonight.... But will have to see...... Sushi rolls made out of crappie or walleye. (not raw but fried in tempura batter).... We will see how this all goes. Might be a new recipe next week on here.


----------

